

A better system call mechanism for Linux x86_-2 - KonradKlause
http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=133323851816189&w=2

======
wolf550e
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2004/12/15/31325...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2004/12/15/313250.aspx)

~~~
rbanffy
Some code I wrote for Apple II computers failed on //c and later //e machines
because the 65c02 they employed turned all undocumented opcodes into NOPs.

I think I still have the annotated listings somewhere.

------
iuguy
This is quite possibly one of the worst April fools jokes I've seen. I
physically groaned when I read that.

~~~
haberman
Out of curiosity, what did you find so unfunny about it? It seemed clever.

~~~
DrJokepu
I agree. Being too clever for your own good is a trap that even experienced
developers walk into sometimes by creating very clever yet incredibly stupid
solutions to non-existing problems. This aprils fools joke is a satire of
that.

------
krelian
I hate the internet on April 1st.

~~~
rbanffy
I love it. It wakes up parts of my brain that'll soon lay dormant until awaken
next April.

